# Need a sub in Newport, RI



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

I need a sub in Newport, RI to do some site work for me. A customer of mine in Connecticut just purchased a house in Newport, RI and we are going to install a patio & walk for them. My problem is travel/parking with trailer & bobcat up to the site and @ the site. I need the site dug out and materials removed from the site. If interested send me an e-mail. Thanks
[email protected]


----------

